
Guitar Hero Live goes offline in December, making 92% of songs unplayable - panarky
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/06/guitar-hero-live-goes-offline-in-december-making-92-of-songs-unplayable/
======
wlesieutre
Anyone else think that products should require large warning labels explaining
what parts of them will completely stop working with no recourse when the
provider devices to pull the plug on services?

~~~
cableshaft
Yes. Or at least any warning labels about it.

Also, for stuff like the songs in Guitar Hero Live, a company should be held
more to task by the consumers to provide a way to download the content you
purchased and play it locally before turning off the servers.

Players should punish companies like EA for not providing this and not buy the
next software they release. Although I know from past crap EA has pulled,
that's not likely to happen here.

------
CM30
This is why I'm not a fan of the heavier and heavier online focus in many
modern video games. They're becoming more and more reliant on services that'll
inevitably be shut down at some point, and take a large portion of the
original game with it.

That was bad enough with MMORPGs and other online only titles, but yeah, it's
becoming an issue with many more too.

------
marksbrown
For those familiar with Freeman's mind, the author also publishes Ross's game
Dungeon. He has discussed this issue at some length across a few of his
videos. Well worth a watch.

~~~
kronie
Could you post some links?

------
bovermyer
...dammit.

Well, at least I have Rock Band too.

~~~
williamscales
...for now.

~~~
crtasm
> Contrast that with the Rock Band series and its still-growing selection of
> more than 2,000 DLC songs. Even when some of those songs are removed from
> the store for licensing issues, the downloaded versions can still be played
> on the original hardware and instruments. Even better, I can still play
> downloaded and on-disc songs from the original 2007 Rock Band release on the
> updated version of Rock Band 4 to this very day.

But maybe only until your hard disk dies (I'm not clear if you can re-download
songs that you purchased before they were removed from the store?).

